# No confirmation email of documents - Fiance Visa



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

Good afternoon,

I'm a little worried and just need some reassurance. Here is my timeline to get an idea of my situation:

Applying from USA for Fiance Visa

Online application submitted: August 28th 
Biometrics appointment: September 8th
(I received an email on September 15th stating:

"_
Your online application has been received at the UK Decision Making Centre. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.
_
_If you have made a Settlement application (except for applications lodged in USA and Canada): you must ensure that your UK sponsor has sent all relevant supporting documentation to the UK Decision Making Centre in Sheffield. The documents should be arranged in this order: application form and relevant Appendix* (See below); English language evidence; relationship documents; maintenance documents; accommodation documents. If documents are not received a decision will be taken on the basis on the information that has been provided."
_

Documents submitted to Sheffield: September 16th
Documents arrived in Sheffield: September 21st

I haven't received an email yet confirming receipt of the documents but have confirmed with UPS that it was delivered. I even went as far as to call up the office and inquire, and was told to just wait? Not sure if I am just being a bit impatient as I've heard others say they received an email saying their documents were received...can someone please advise?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. It's completely random whether you receive confirmation of receipt of documents, and most don't.


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

Okay thank you for your insight, Joppa!


----------



## ANS1 (Jul 15, 2017)

domeonga96 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I'm a little worried and just need some reassurance. Here is my timeline to get an idea of my situation:
> 
> ...


Hi domeonga,

Having recently applied for a spouse visa and supporting docs to sheffield, I can also reassure you that we only received the initial email (identical to what you received) after the biometrics. 

I have just received my bundle of supporting docs back (15 days after they received them-my return postage was next day delivery) with a letter from UKVI saying a copy has been taken and no further action is required. If they need anything further they will be in touch. They returned everything, both my originals and photocopied pile! 

Good luck!


----------

